# Ballistol vs. WD40



## Franz_16 (18. April 2006)

Moin,
mein Gerätehändler meinte kürzlich ich darf auf keinen Fall "Ballistol" verwenden um Ruten und Rollen zu ölen. 
Da dies zu "aggressiv" sei.  
Er meinte ich solle lieber WD40 verwenden.

Bei meinem anderen Händler, hängt an der Tür ein schönes Schildchen "original Ballistol hier erhältlich"... 

Was denn nun ?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Moin Franzl!!
Da hat Dein Händler aber schlechtes Kraut geraucht wenn er behauptet Ballistol wäre zu Aggresiv!!!! Ballistol ist mit das beste was Du Deinen Ruten und Rollen antun kannst!!!...


----------



## esox_105 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Franzl!!
> Da hat Dein Händler aber schlechtes Kraut geraucht wenn er behauptet Ballistol wäre zu Aggresiv!!!! Ballistol ist mit das beste was Du Deinen Ruten und Rollen antun kannst!!!...


 
Stimmt #6 .

Auch Gerätehändler haben nicht immer die "Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen".


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

:q http://fanclub.wd40.com/


----------



## Franky (18. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Ballistol ist durchaus verdammt agressiv!!!!  Zumindest zu Fett! 
Als Öl und Pflege-/Reinigungsmittel schierweg unschlagbar. Es verharzt nicht und schmiert zuverlässig!
WD 40 ist ähnlich, nur wesentlich dünnflüssiger - es kommt dem Caramba-Öl schon recht nahe...
Einen großen Unterschied kenne ich nicht und habe diesen auch nicht feststellen können!

@ Martin:
Stimmt! Auch für deren Ohren durchaus geeignet!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Beide haben aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil:
Stinken für die feine Nase ganz entsetzlich |gr: , Ballistol noch mehr.
Demzufolge hat man also ein Deterrens auf seine Rollen gesprüht und begrabbelt dies dann fortwährend ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Heilbutt (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

@Martin,

wo bzw. wie schmierst du denn da??
So richtig mit Gehäuse öffnen und so weiter??
Oder hast du ein "Schnellrezept"??

Ich hab mir das schon oft gedacht, nach Salzwassergebrauch
die Rollen mal ordentlich zu pflegen - meistens bleibts aber
bei ner Süßwasserspülung.

Gruß aus Middelfranggn

Holger


----------



## Jetblack (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Das hab ich eben von der WD40 Seite gezogen

"WD-40 removes oil, tar, grease and gum from soles of shoes" - da kann sich jeder seinen eigenen Reim draufmachen was das sonst noch so auflöst 

Ich mag WD40 als Rostschutz für Kleinteile oder zum Lösen festgesetzter Verbindungen, etc - aber nicht zur Dauerpflege von Rollen.


----------



## bazawe (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Servus Franz,
ich benutze Ballistol seit ca. 20 Jahren für meine Rollen und habe bis heute keine schlechte Erfahrung damit gemacht. Das Getriebe bekommt eine Schmierung mit Rollenfett und alle beweglichen Teile behandle ich mit Ballistol.


----------



## ironworker (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Moin Moin Gemeinde.
Einmal im Jahr,und das meistens im Februar,führe ich an allen Spinnrollen eine
große Inspektion durch! (So richtig mit zerlegen auswaschen usw.)
Die Einzelteile so wie das Gehäuseinnere werden mit WD40 gereinigt.Bis auf die
Lager!denn die haben meistens eine Fettpackung und sind geschlossen.Beim
zusammensetzen verwende ich nur BALLISTOL.Es ist Säurefrei und ist ein Mineralölproduckt.Wie heist es so schön:'An meine Rollen kommt nur Ballistol.Wenn ich dies bezüglich was falsch gemacht hätte,dann würde ich
meine alten Shakespeare Sigma Supras (Bj.1982) heute nicht mehr als Spinnrollen verwenden!


----------



## heinzrch (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

WD40 und Ballistol unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich: Ballistol ist ein natürliches Öl völlig ungiftig und absolut nicht aggressiv, macht auch keine Angelschnur kaputt. Man kann es auch zur Hautpflege verwenden (wirklich !), 
trotzdem schmiert und konserviert es hervorragend (Waffensammler nehmen es zur Langzeitkonservierung)
WD40 (oder auch Caramba...) ist auf Mineralölbasis, extrem dünnflüssig, aggressiv zu Kunststoffen (vesprödet Plastikteile und auch Schnüre) und der Geruch/Geschmack hat eine  hohe Scheuchwirkung. Der Korrosionsschutz ist eher mässig. Das Zeug ist wohl eher zum Lösen rostiger Schrauben geeignet...
Faustregel: alles an der Rolle außen (Bügel, Schnurlaufröllchen, Kurbelknauf...) mit Ballistol schmieren, alles unter dem Deckel (Getriebe) mit gutem Kugellagerfett schmieren.
Es gibt Leute, die schmieren auch das Getriebe mit Ballistol, wodurch das Getriebe zwar sehr leicht läuft, aber Geräusche macht und nicht so lange hält wie mit Fettschmierung.
Zum Reinigen des Getriebes OHNE Demontage empfiehlt sich ne Dose (Spray-) Bremsenreiniger aus dem Autozubehör.


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Hallo Richard,
ich möchte mich nicht in den Pflegepart einbringen - aber in die Aussage "Scheuchwirkung". Ich kenne ein paar sehr nahmhafte Leute, die benutzen WD 40 zum einsprühen ihrer Köder - und das ist kein Fake!


----------



## havkat (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Moin!

WD40 ist gut um Pulverrückstände in Waffenrohren zu lösen/entfernen oder bewegliche Verschlussteile zu reinigen/schmieren.

Ins Innenleben einer Rolle würde ich das nicht unbedingt sprühen.

Ballsitol ist gut für alles!

Schießeisen, Angelrollen, Muddis Nähmaschine.....

Selbst wenn der Hund ´nen entzündeten Schmiss durch Dornen, etc. hat.

Büschn Ballsitol und gut is.


----------



## Jetblack (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*



> Ballsitol ist gut für alles!



ausser für nen Single Malt ....


----------



## havkat (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Is richtich! :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Auf Älteren Ballistol Flaschen ist angegeben, dass es auch zur innwendigen :#2: Anwendung Taugt. (Inzwischen nicht mehr, weils dann nach lebensmittelgesetz beurteilt würde) Kann man also auch gefahrlos in den Malt geben 
(Andere Banausen tun schliesslich auch Eis rein )

Meine Rollen mach ich aber lieber anständig mit Fett und Getriebeöl, auch wenns aufwendiger ist.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## donlotis (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit Neo-Ballistol aus, das man in der Apotheke kaufen kann? Ist das ähnlich gut geeignet?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## heinzrch (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

@Dolphin: ja da war mal was: irgendwo hab ich gelesen, daß Terpentin eine gewisse Lockwirkung haben soll, denke, daß WD40 Terpentinverwandt ist....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

Na, das funzt aber bestimmt nur auf die Junkie-Forellen


----------



## Franz_16 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

WD40, wird im Norden des Amerikanischen Kontinents als "Dip" für Köderfische bei der Störangelei benutzt. Hab ich vor Jahren mal in einer Angelzeitung gelesen.


----------



## bodenseepeter (19. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

*[FONT=arial,helvetica]"Im Angelsport: [/FONT]*[FONT=arial,helvetica]
  BALLISTOL konserviert Haken, Fliegenhaken, Ködernadeln, Federstahldraht    und Vorfächer. Mit BALLISTOL bleiben die Laufrollen beweglich, Teleskopangeln    funktionsfähig."

Zitat von der Ballistol-Homepage, das ich nur unterschreiben kann!

Als Angler und Sportschütze & Hundebesitzer bin ich überzeugt davon!
[/FONT]


----------



## tokeegecko (20. April 2006)

*AW: Ballistol vs. WD40*

WD40 als Lockstoff?
Vielleicht funkts ja auch mit meiner alten Öldose als Feederersatz?



Leute, das Zeug schmiert gut, aber es ist nicht biologisch abbaubar!!!


----------

